# Suche Infos über UDMA



## Yasemin (10. Juni 2002)

Ich brauche Informationen darüber für ein Referat. Wer gute Links hat, wo ich was über dieses Thema finden kann, oder Thema allgemein (gute Bildchen wären auch nicht schlecht) dann bitte posten.

Nur keine Seiten mit Referaten, da stimmt meistens die Hälfte eh nicht.

Danke schonmal


----------



## nils11 (10. Juni 2002)

*hier...*

hier vielleicht ein paar brauchbare bilder: http://images.google.com/images?hl=de&lr=lang_de&ie=UTF8&oe=UTF8&q=udma&btnG=Google-Suche ...

was infos angeht: kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen  . guck vielleicht mal auf diversen support-sites, die im weitesten sinne etwas mit umda zu tun haben. vielleicht wirst du da ja fündig.


----------

